# Pedalando por Belém PA



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Pedalando por Belém PA 
Fotos tiradas por mim em 21.07.2019

*Olá pessoal do SSC! Depois de um longo e tenebroso inverno voltei a fazer um thead, de um passeio de bike que fiz pela cidade. Sempre pedalo aos domingos que é mais seguro para mim em contra partida as fotos vão mostrar uma cidade bem vazia. Muita gente saiu da cidade rumo aos balneários. Sai da divisa de Belém com Ananindeua pela Av. João Paulo II, trecho recém inaugurado e fui até o centro de Belém. Espero que gostem. Desde já meus agradecimentos a todos pela visita e comentários. Vamos as fotos.*
Av. João Paulo II









Av. João Paulo II









Av. João Paulo II









Av. João Paulo II









Av. João Paulo II









Av. João Paulo II









Av. João Paulo II









Complexo Esportivo do Clube de Futebol Tuna Luso Brasileira - Av. Almirante Barroso









Hospital de Aeronáutica de Belém - Av. Almirante Barroso









Av. Almirante Barroso / Tribunal de Justiça do Estado do Pará, a direita e ao fundo a Torre da RBA









Rua João Balbi









Rua João Balbi









Rua João Balbi









Av. Almirante Wandenkolk









Rua Belém (mais nova rua da cidade)









Rua Belém









Rua Belém









Parque Porto Futuro









Praça Magalhães









Av. Pedro Álvares Cabral









Av. Pedro Álvares Cabral









Av. Almirante Wandenkolk









Parque Ver-O-Rio









Parque Ver-O-Rio









Parque Ver-O-Rio









Parque Ver-O-Rio









Parque Ver-O-Rio









Parque Ver-O-Rio


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Belém tem prédios muito bons!


----------



## dricobel (Dec 16, 2007)

Muito boa as fotos!
Quanta enrolação pra inaugurar esse parque no porto hno:


----------



## IsaacJPA (Sep 30, 2009)

Eu já morria de vontade de conhecer Belém, essas fotos só fizeram aumentar a vontade :lol: Valeu por compartilhar


----------



## ricfelix (Mar 3, 2011)

Férias de julho a cidade foca vazia! parabéns pelo tópIco, Odilson!!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Lindona, adoro Belém.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Entre as metrópoles brasileira, Belém deve ser aquela onde o skyline mais melhorou nessa década
valeu pelas fotos, odilson!


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

ótimas fotos!


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

^^
Meus agradecimentos pelos comentários aos amigos: Anthony Paradise, dricobel, IsaacJPA, ricfelix, [email protected]_Cwb, Rekarte e ecologiaurbana.



dricobel said:


> Muito boa as fotos!
> Quanta enrolação pra inaugurar esse parque no porto hno:


Obra eleitoreira. Era para ser inaugurado no Natal do ano passado. Será que vão deixar para inaugurar perto do Círio de Nazaré!?



IsaacJPA said:


> Eu já morria de vontade de conhecer Belém, essas fotos só fizeram aumentar a vontade :lol: Valeu por compartilhar


Boa noite, Isaac! Esse semestre é o melhor para visitar Belém, pois é o período que chove menos. Os meses que chove menos são outubro e novembro. Quando quiser visitar nossa cidade é só nos avisar para que a gente possa lhe orientar nos passeio pela cidade e balneários próximos. Será um prazer. Através desse fórum já tivemos o encontro nacional do SSC que foi sensacional. Cerca de 16 foristas, se eu não estou enganado, estiveram visitando Belém. Fora ao encontro já passaram, que me lembro, dois amigos de Campinas PB, que eu no momento não me lembro os nomes, Wallace de Trindade GO (já esteve três vezes em Belém), Portoimagem - II, de Porto Alegre, Enoque SP e Déa Pindamonhangaba SP que no dia 14.09 fará um ano de sua chega a Belém. Sem contar outros amigos locais que recepcionaram outros que nos visitaram.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Esses passeios de bike são muito legais. Não tenho lembrança de ter visto esses ângulos de Belém. Ficou show! :yes:

Parabéns pelas fotos! :applause:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Boa! Gosto muito de Belém!


----------



## NetSpider (Jun 26, 2010)

Linda capital paraense! :applause::applause:


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

Belem e linda!!!!!!!!!!


----------

